# Clifton Rocks Railway Open Day TODAY 10am-6pm



## rookinella (May 18, 2008)

As there's quite a few locals around the area, I thought I'd post this up to see if anyone is interested. Apparently there's access to quite a bit of the site so you can have a nosy around at your leisure. It might make a nice day out for the family too-bring a picnic or two or three. I'm popping along in the morning for a bit and then maybe some explory stuff afterwards, maybe see some of you there!

Here's some info
http://www.cliftonrocksrailway.org.uk/

Piktures
http://www.cliftonrocksrailway.org.uk/old photos_06.htm


----------



## funkymonkey (May 18, 2008)

d'oh,why didnt i check this earlier! would have loved to see this.

was it any good rooks?


----------



## gerr60 (Jan 28, 2011)

*clifton rocks railway*

Has anyone looked inside, myself and a friend got inside during the 60's came out in the basement of the hotel above.


----------

